# Remote session - what after digitalmusicion?



## karusz (Mar 18, 2020)

Hello. About 5 years ago I remember digitalmusician.net - it was a plugin that you could send the output from your DAW and record vocals remotely without latency. I recorded this way one session with a singer.
Now this is all down. What are other possibilites today? I use Logic or sometimes Cubase.
The solution must be done the way so my collaborator has a free plugin or soemthing to do it easily.
I am dissapointed that Digitalmusician is down. I was trying VST transit, but I am not able to configure it with Logic Pro. 
What is the sollution nowadays in eopque of Coronavirus?


----------



## chrisr (Mar 18, 2020)

I used to use Source Connect for ADR regularly. It looks like it now supports all DAWs and OS. https://source-elements.com/products/source-connect


----------



## Collywobbles (Mar 18, 2020)

Cubase includes something called "vst connect" which is designed for this exact purpose. The person you're recording will need to download "vst connect performer". I haven't really used it myself, but if it works as advertised it should fit your needs nicely. Hope that helps!


----------



## karusz (Mar 18, 2020)

Thank you so much, this was helpful but I AM confused. There is also VST Transit Join and Transit go. I own Cubase 10, which one shall I use, Do I have it already with Cubase and how to set it up?


----------



## Collywobbles (Mar 18, 2020)

karusz said:


> Thank you so much, this was helpful but I AM confused. There is also VST Transit Join and Transit go. I own Cubase 10, which one shall I use, Do I have it already with Cubase and how to set it up?


I don't have any experience with VST Transit so I can't really comment on that... If you have Cubase 10 Pro then yes, you already have VST Connect SE. To get started you can go to "VST Cloud" (on the top menu where File, Edit, Project etc. is) then select "VST connect SE" and choose "Create VST Connect". That's about as far as my knowledge goes, on the main window that opens there's a little question mark icon that opens up the pdf manual.


----------

